# Phoenix 2K2 and NCE D408SR



## Mbates1566 (Jan 1, 2012)

I bought my LGB Uintah Mallet analog without sound back in 2005. I had a Phoenix 2K2 steam sound system installed and it worked fine for years. 
In 2009 I had an NCE D408SR decoder installed and everything worked great for about 3 weeks. 
I put it on the programming track to adjust CV3 and CV4. When I finished, the sound was silent and the locomotive would not move at all.
I put it on an my analog track and the sound works perfectly.
When I put it on my DCC main, it makes random coal shoveling sounds only, regardless if it is standing or moving. When moving everything works fine now and except there is no sound.
I have reset the D408SR to factory settings. 
It worked fine until I put it on the program track back in 2009. Nobody knows what is wrong.
Can anyone help?


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Did the two cards share a dcc address?


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like the 2k2 address got changed. You need to make sure the DCC address for both the 2k2 and the D408SR are the same. You will need the Phoenix computer interface to view/change the 2k2 address.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I normally put switches on each decoder to disconnect them from the rails, then programming them individually is easy. 

I think you could change the Phoenix address on the programming track, but setting the sounds is only by their computer interface... 

(i.e. I agree with lownote and Jim) 

Greg


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

if your system limits the power to the programing track the phoenix will draw two much to program ...... and when the voltage drops too far durning a program there is no telling what loco number it saw and programed in 

the easy way is to do the phoenix through the laptop interface but without that try changing the number in ops mode programing on the main


----------

